# Quick questions re: ebb & flow / ppm



## Oldtyme (Mar 17, 2011)

I was watching a video the other day "How to grow Chron...Lettuce" :hubba:
He was using an ebb & flow for his Flower room where he had a very large tray (probably 3x3).  He installed his fill & drain fittings, put in a bunch of medium (hydroton color but it was rocks or something), set it up to flood 3x a day & that was it.  It seemed so simple even I could do it.  No buckets, no pvc piping....it seemed to easy to be true.   
Is there anything wrong w/ this of setup?  
I already built my 'bubbleponic' setup but havent used it yet....I liked his idea because it seems so much easier to change solution , build & maintain, etc.  


Second:  my tapwater (well water) is like 225ppm but very high in pH. 
Soo..... can I just pH down my water & then add nutrients?
I called around for some r/o water & it was like $5 for 5 gallons, it seems a bit expensive considering the amount of water I will be using......  I have other plants in the house that grow just fine w/ that water that hasnt even been pH'd.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 17, 2011)

The ppm is pretty high to just add nutes and ph down and go, but it can be done. The GH hardwater micro is for ppm under 300 and its nutes neutralize the calcium in the tap. but who knows what else is floating around in there- thats the problem.

The cheapest R/O water ive found (other than buying a r/o unit) is at publix and kroger stores....about 1.50 for 5 gallons. the machienes have a 5 stage filter some have more. bring a gallon jug and yer ppm meter to find the ones whos ppm is the lowest, thats the one id choose. It can be a pain getting the water but thats the key. the rest is a breeze.

I prefer GH nutes over canna, ionic, AN, FF, etc because price- ease of use and the buffers are off the hook.

GH has been at the hydro game for many many years and they have their nute lines nailed!


----------



## Real78 (Mar 17, 2011)

Buy a RO system you will be happy, you can find them cheap on ebay between 65-100 for a 4-5 stage system. I use GH for nutes on my end.


----------



## Oldtyme (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I've been looking @ ebay & found a few r/o units.... I thought they would be more expensive than they are. 

I do have the GH Flora 3 part.....maybe I should get some of the hardwater micro to replace the normal micro until I can get something worked out.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 18, 2011)

my tap is 220ppm high in Ca Mg Fe and Si. I find that my plants prefer it (used with a cheap inline carbon sediment filter) compared to my R.O. and I save money on 1/4ing my amounts of CalMag or Magi_cal _boosters.

BUt, this is MY water...I would just have yours checked before you waste your money on a *possibly unneeded RO unit. Mine just sits...


----------



## woodydude (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi OT, if the vid you watched was of a dude painted green wearing a badly fitting boiler suit calling himself mr green, ignore all you saw. It should be termed a vid of how not to grow anything IMO!
My first setup was more or less a copy of what he was doing and it was sooooo bad its not even funny. I could list the things I found wrong with the vid but this would be a very long posting.
The guys methods may work for loads of people but I found it poor, probably my inexperience though. I now use buckets and my results are much better, could be me who has improved, not the method that was poor idk.

Course, if it was a different vid, there may be some great ideas there!
Stay frosty W


----------



## Growdude (Mar 18, 2011)

As for ebb and flow tubbs, they work great and have been used for years.

Very easy to maintain vs my waterfarm system I bought.


----------



## Oldtyme (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah Woody.  That was the one.   His ebb & flow setup looked so easy to setup ....the only thing I questioned was where the roots were going in that tub of rocks....I'm sure if they weren't all bunched up in there the plant would do better.  (?)
So.... I 'll stick w/ my 'bubbleponic' for a grow & in the meantime maybe build on of those rdwc's I found in our DIY section. 
Maybe I'll do a small E&F for clones...

As far as my water..... I've had pretty good luck with it the way it is.... it's well water....so it's coming from the ground right?  I think if I ph'd it (something Ive never done) I might even have better luck.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 18, 2011)

It all depends on whats in the water oldt, Could be the bomb...could be the bomb that kills um'. Have the water tested to see whats in it. that hardwater micro might be just the cure... time will tell. 


The r/o system is the best bet.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Mar 19, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> The r/o system is the best bet.



:aok:


----------



## woodydude (Mar 19, 2011)

I am not saying dont go down the E&F route, just take some advice before you spend cash. Thanfully most of what I bought has been recycled into my new setup but some things I can't reuse, such as the 36" x 18" troughs. Pumps, hoses can all be used elsewhere.

On the positive side, watching that vid gave me the confidence and motivation to grow!

Oh, the RDWC setup in the DIY section is where I got my inspiration for my current setup.
Good luck whichever way you go fella.
Peace W


----------

